# UP co2 Atomizer



## hubble13 (22 Nov 2010)

Hi I'm new to this forum,
     I'm looking for information on the UP atomizer, what do people think of them? what have your experiences been?
I'm interested in buying one off of ebay but there isn't much info Re them in the states. I like the look and they seem very streamline, less bulky, an advantage if you don't have very much room. I also like the the idea of getting the defuse out of the tank and I don't like my water looking like 7UP. In your experience dose this product leave the water clear, dose it defuse co2 efficiently?
 Thanks for your replies L
 Portland, OR USA


----------



## Garuf (22 Nov 2010)

They're pretty much considered _the_ diffuser by all who like to mist, since a mist is the most desirable thing regarding plant health/growth it's no bad thing but if aesthetically you don't like it then placing it on the line into the filter as far from the actual filter as you can rather than the line out should mean you get total dissolution of co2 and no "7up" effect.


----------



## hubble13 (22 Nov 2010)

the only thing I would worry about with putting it on the intake would be burping from the filter, getting air lock and ruining the propeller. L


----------



## Nelson (22 Nov 2010)

its a great diffuser,but as Garuf said,you do get mist which i don't think you're going to like   .


----------



## Johnzz (23 Nov 2010)

I also get a fine mist, but hardly noticeable.  With a KH of 3 degrees, I guess I don't require much CO2 to hit 25ppm.

I should mention though, you'll need a regulator with a working pressure of at least 1.5 bars.  1 bar will probably not be sufficient pressure to push the CO2 through the Atomizerâ€™s membrane.  My regulator (JBL ProFlora) is pre-set at 1.5 bars and I have to open the fine needle valve basically full blast just to get enough pressure to push through the Atomizer.  I'm planning to manually adjust this pressure up to 3 bars when time permits.

Other then that, this diffuser is great.


----------



## mattyc (23 Nov 2010)

Co2 also effects rubber seals inside the filter so might be best to get some spair filter seals if you run it on the intake


----------



## Johnzz (23 Nov 2010)

mattyc said:
			
		

> Co2 also effects rubber seals inside the filter so might be best to get some spair filter seals if you run it on the intake



Yes, I've got mine hooked up to the outtake pipe.

If hooked up to the intake pipe, I'd be worried about the effect on filter performance, extra Atomizer cleaning required (dirty water flowing past membrane) and possible damage to the bacterial colony due to CO2 build up.


----------



## hubble13 (23 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your replies.
This product sounds good as for pressure I have an Aquatek regulator with a preset working pressure of 30 psi, Its not adjustable, all the adjustments are made with the needle valve. pardon my ignorance but do you think 30psi would be enough  pressure. L


----------



## foxfish (23 Nov 2010)

Hi hubble, this might interest you .... viewtopic.php?f=37&t=13700


----------



## hubble13 (23 Nov 2010)

Thanks foxfish
It sounds like the pressure needed to run this thing might be to much for my JBJ bubble counter. green leaf aquariums sells
a small in line co2 diffuser that I might look into. thanks all. L


----------



## Whitebeam (24 Nov 2010)

hubble13 said:
			
		

> It sounds like the pressure needed to run this thing might be to much for my JBJ bubble counter.


Mine is diffusing perfectly well at a regulator output pressure of 1.5bar. That's surely not too high?

Peter


----------

